# Where To Buy Starsan?



## Matt89 (7/1/12)

Everyone uses it but i never see it at any of my LHBS?
Where can you get it in melbourne and how much should you pay for it?

Cheers


----------



## iralosavic (7/1/12)

A lot of HBSs will have a no-rinse sanitiser with the same active ingredients, just not necessarily the Starsan brand. I've got a Keg King branded one, which was purchased from their Springvale store. Works fine for me...


----------



## manticle (7/1/12)

Matt89 said:


> Everyone uses it but i never see it at any of my LHBS?
> Where can you get it in melbourne and how much should you pay for it?
> 
> Cheers



Order it from here: http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/advanced_s...64a76b1671e1387

Can also order from some of the other site sponsors like craftbrewer (not melb based)


----------



## amiddler (7/1/12)

Check out Craftbrewer. Site link above.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/1/12)

Starsan


There are other sizes available toohttp://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=933


----------



## Matt89 (7/1/12)

thanks guys


----------



## sinkas (26/9/12)

What has happened to Starsan,
is it no longer distributed in Aus?
tried the Keg kind brand, fuxcking stinks


----------



## DU99 (26/9/12)

craftbrewer.stocks it


----------



## fcmcg (26/9/12)

sinkas said:


> What has happened to Starsan,
> is it no longer distributed in Aus?
> tried the Keg kind brand, fuxcking stinks


Sounds like a lot of the keg king product.....
If you come to ANHC , you can ask the bloke from Fivestar Chemicals , himself, where is the best place to source it !


----------



## Rowy (26/9/12)

CB


----------



## micblair (26/9/12)

I've had batches which have stunk and tasted like the Keg King branded sanitizer, lesson here is don't put there sanitizer anywhere near your beer filter, as copious washing didnt remove the nasty flavour/aroma.


----------

